
Costs of building your own data center - codesuki
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1102401615263223809.html
======
souprock
There are other reasons to build your own, especially for those who aren't
just running web sites.

One is security. Maybe you don't want to be on the internet, or are legally
prohibited from being on the internet.

One is location. Maybe you need to process data at the south pole, or in a
submarine, or in a space station. Latency might matter, making even normal
parts of the USA be too far away. Your connection to the data center might be
unreliable, with outages being equivalent to data center outages, so you'd
want your data center local. An example is the Large Hadron Collider, which
has a really high data rate.

One is atypical hardware. Maybe you need to run a custom accelerator chip.
Even something as simple as SPARC or Itanium might have you running your own
data center.

------
ksec
>Construction of a mid-sized Enterprise DC (just 5000sqft), at just "tier3"
availability (3 9s) will cost around 40m. If you want 5 9s redundancy you will
need 1-2 failovers, so 3x that. Incld racks, cooling, power, construction and
land. Using a colo @Equinix will likely save 20%

I don't get the part about using Colo will only save 20%. You don't have to
build a DC just because you don't want to use other's people cloud. Colo is an
option, without much of the hassle. But the saving were only 20%?

~~~
tpetry
The author is speaking about „internet scale“. I think he is describing
renting a complete DC completely for your own because you are so massive.

All of these numbers make no sense if you are not someone in the Top100. I
mean describing a cost for fiber through the sea? Come on... We‘re not all
Google scale.

------
gpapilion
It really depends.

At very large scale owning can be cheaper based on contracts with various
vendors. That said it’s really hard to beat cloud vendors particularly with
various discounts in place at anything short of cloud vendor scale.

